# what yous guys think of this??



## jonathan30 (May 21, 2010)

seems relatively inexpensive? any of you guys heard of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kestrel-SIM180-Li ... 439d224196


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jonathan30 said:


> seems relatively inexpensive? any of you guys heard of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kestrel-SIM180-Li ... 439d224196


Dont even think about it..

You need a DA Polisher, dual action... the one above is a rotational that can create more problems in an unprofessional hand.

Youtube it, a DA is the best way to go, these days around a similar price range.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

rotary's aren't as bad as people make out..
As long as you are careful with them, and keep them moving..
Best of get a practice panel from a scrappies..


----------



## jonathan30 (May 21, 2010)

listened to first bit of advice and took the plunge, ordered a das 6 pro and few bits and bobs from clean your car, expecting delivery on monday.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

You will be better off learning on a DA, as less prone to cause damage..

Don't be fooled into thinking that a DA can't cause damage, as they can..

Don't let that frighten you though, just go steady. With Polishing and refining you will be fine. Going on to cutting compounds and pads be more careful..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

dooka said:


> You will be better off learning on a DA, as less prone to cause damage..
> 
> Don't be fooled into thinking that a DA can't cause damage, as they can..
> 
> Don't let that frighten you though, just go steady. With Polishing and refining you will be fine. Going on to cutting compounds and pads be more careful..


I agree +1


----------

